# Cindy



## Mikebg (Jul 10, 2010)

I just lost my sweet little Cindy this Wednesday, at 12 years old, due to melanoma.

R.I.P Cindy: September 29, 1997 - July 7, 2010

We will never forget you.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl Cindy was.

I hope happy memories of your 12 years together help you in this very sad time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Torontonian. I wish your joining could have been under happier circumstances. My condolences to you on the loss of Cindy. She was a beauty. Sending you strength.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss... she was beautiful


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Cindy was a gorgeous girl. I'm sure she will be dearly missed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cindy was such a beauty. I'm so sorry for your loss. You've found a wonderful group who can offer you much support, compassion and friendship. Many of us have been in your shoes and know the heartache. I'm glad you've joined us. Godspeed sweet Cindy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cindy was such a beautiful girl. I know you miss her very much. I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mikebg (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I honestly don't know how it's possible to get a new dog after your dog dies. Cindy was essentially my sister, and my Mom viewed her as her daughter--like a two-year old child, essentially. When your dog dies, it's like your child dies. You just can't replace the void. ...I dunno. She was a baby, essentially, and it was so sweet taking care of a little baby like her. We really viewed her as a person. Of all the souls I've encountered in my travels, hers was the most...human.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . Cindy was beautiful.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Cindy was a beautiful girl and definitely loved.

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I think we can all empathise with your thoughts and feelings on how difficult it is to fill the void. I know from experience that it does help to get another dog, when the time is right. None ever replaces the one gone before but as someone on here said 'It's the start of a whole new love affair'. I understand too that your dog is a huge part of the family and the grief over the loss should never be under estimated. I lost my Meg 2.5 yrs ago and this time am not in a position to get another. Sometimes I think I don't want another as I cannot put myself through the heartache again, and of course I can never ever replace my Meg, but I do believe there is enough room in my heart to love another as deeply as I did Meg, and Sandie before her and our 3 collies Lassie,Tip and Jess. Each one so very, very special.
So I hope one day you find you can provide a loving home for another dog because what a lucky dog it will be to become a member of your family where it will be cherished.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry! She was beautiful! This is a difficult life passage, one you will go through many times. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Mikebg (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you very much, everyone.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cindy. She was a beautiful girl and will live on in your heart and in your memories. May those memories help to heal your broken heart. Most all of us have been in your shoes and know the pain you are going thru. I hope you will stay here and when you feel up to it share some stories with us. It may help with some of the pain.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

She really is a beautiful girl and she just has such a sweet expressive face. I am so very sorry, I know how much it hurts and how much you'll miss her.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Cindy


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your pain and sorrow. Words just don't seem to be enough. Know that she "knew" how much she was loved and has taken that with her. Until you see her again, she will play with all of our departed buddies. 

Take care and remember Cindy with love and happiness. She truly was a beautiful girl...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Cindy - sadly have been through the hurt and pain of losing 4 times, it never ever gets easier and even now not a day goes by that I don't think of them all,still miss them and still love them so much.

Cindy has gone to the bridge knowing how much she was loved and I am sure she will be making new friends there, and I hope that your happier memories of your special girl will help you through this tough time

Run free again Cindy


----------



## Mikebg (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you again, everyone. I just hope that an afterlife exists so that when we die, we will all be reunited. I mean, I come from a Jewish background, but my actual faith lies in agnosticism since I tend to "believe" in science. But I just want to see her again someday....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Cindy was beautiful and she knew how very much you loved her, as she loved you. I am so very sorry for your loss...RIP Cindy. You WILL meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mikebg said:


> Thank you again, everyone. I just hope that an afterlife exists so that when we die, we will all be reunited. I mean, I come from a Jewish background, but my actual faith lies in agnosticism since I tend to "believe" in science. But I just want to see her again someday....


 
It does and one day we will all met again at Rainbow Bridge never to be parted again.

And very sorry for you loss of Cindy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Cindy.
Cindy will be playing with my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge now!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - run softly at the Bridge sweet Cindy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Cindy. She was beautiful.

Don't dismiss the idea of bring another dog into your life, you will be surprised how much room there is in your heart for another. I don't believe our pets that have gone onto Rainbow Bridge, want us to continue to grieve and live without the companionship of another dog. Actually, IMO, bring another dog into your life is a tribute to your pet that has passed on. You're "telling" that pet that they made such a positive difference in your life that you can't imagine life with one.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cindy. It is so very hard to let them go.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - what a beautiful girl your Cindy was.

Run softly at the bridge Cindy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What a beautiful girl and I am so sorry.
Cindy will be playing with my Snobear now.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Those blond babies are very, very special, aren't they?

She looked a great deal like my Rosie. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful dog...I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i, too, feel for you. It sounds like Cindy gave you alot.

although it's hard, I feel the best tribute you can give your beloved friend is to give another dog a loving home


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. While it is really hard right now to even think that you could love another dog as you did your precious Cindy, the greatest tribute to her could be opening your heart up to another golden. These guys and gals are so special, they would never want us to be without and I am sure are smiling down on us when we do bring another golden into our lives. I like to think that the following is true: _"_

_It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are. Unknown._


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. While it is really hard right now to even think that you could love another dog as you did your precious Cindy, the greatest tribute to her could be opening your heart up to another golden. These guys and gals are so special, they would never want us to be without and I am sure are smiling down on us when we do bring another golden into our lives. I like to think that the following is true: _"_


+1... Very well said.


----------



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry about your angel Cindy going back to heaven.
They grace us with their presence for such a short time.
Your in my thoughts.
Karen


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Cindy was a beautiful girl.

RIP Cindy...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beauty she was. I know she is sorely missed. So many goldesn are lost to cancer and the Morris Animal Foundation is doing extensive research on canine cancer. On the 8th was the 13th anniversary since I lost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter, Boots to bone cancer and on that day I sent a check to MAF for their reserch. I also lost a golden girl to cancer May 25, 2008 and my golden girl Honey had a mast cell tumor removed May 2009.

we have to hope and pray that some day they will be able to stop this disease from taking so many of our beloved dogs, and it is believed that their research will also greatly benefit humans as well.


----------



## Mikebg (Jul 10, 2010)

If possible, I would like to try and get a job in cancer research because of this experience. I am already in electrical engineering, and I believe there are ways I can apply my skills to oncology (e.g. medical imaging, genome sequencing, neuroengineering, etc.)


----------

